# USEF Question..



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I was just wondering, to show in an A or AA rated hunter show, do you have to be a member of USEF? Sorry, I probably sound really stupid. 

Thanks though


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

You can pay a nonmember fee, but it's like half the cost of the membership. So if you're going to do more then 2 shows you might as well join. You also need to either join USHJA or pay a non member fee there too.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay thanks! How much is the membership?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think too, you can be a member of USEA and thats enough...dont quote me though !


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

justjump said:


> Okay thanks! How much is the membership?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


http://www.usef.org/documents/membership/2011MembershipApp.pdf

United States Hunter Jumper Association


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

